# How Do You Store Your Brushes



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

I have never had good luck storing my brushes in the van. I used drill holes in the handles and hang them on hooks but it took up too much room. Now I'm laying them flat on a metal shelf and I'm destroying them. I HATE spending money on brushes.


How do you guys store your brushes?????????


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a rectanglar plastic container almost the height of the brush. On the left are china bristle and on the right are latex brushes. The bottom is lined with shelf paper that is a type of waffle weave. 
Sage


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Most of my 'dry' brushes are stored in a large toolbox. I've also got a set of these in my van to keep new brushes (and other things/tools) in. 

Oil brushes are in a half gallon paint tin up to the top of the stock with water. I've got 2 of those. One for white brushes and one for colours. I have another one filled with raw linseed oil to keep oil stain brushes in. This works well for me.


----------



## bhamsoxfan (Dec 29, 2008)

I clean mine, spin them dry, put them back in the wrappers, and keep them in a tupperware box in my large supply box.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bhamsoxfan said:


> I clean mine, spin them dry, put them back in the wrappers, and keep them in a tupperware box in my large supply box.


:thumbsup:

Although a different container than soxfan. 

Wrapping them after cleaning is the secret for longevity, IMO. 

When the manufacturer's wrapper finally dies, I use whatever paper is available, be it news paper, paper towel, brown bag, etc. And sometimes a rubber band around the wrapper helps them keep their shape.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Clean them spin them put them back into there covers and put over a heat duct to dry. If heat duct isnt avalible wait till I get home and put them over a heat duct for quick drying. I have found also that putting them back into there homes after spinning keeps the true shape of the brush longer than just hanging out to dry.

Then they go back into my tool box just for latex brushes. I dont like to keep them with the oil base brushes makes them smell like oil base brushes. Im not a fan of the scent.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I clean them put them in their covers and hang them on pegboard hooks in my van.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Wash them, kick them, spin them, then back in the original case & put in my tool bag. Can tell my most used brushes by the custom blue tape brush cover. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Can tell my most used brushes by the custom blue tape brush cover. :thumbsup:


I use duct tape. 
You know a quick email to purdy or wooster and they will send you some new covers.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

I installed a generic version to the back doors and have a bungee holding them tight. Each hook holds 3 brushes. Works well.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I use duct tape.
> You know a quick email to purdy or wooster and they will send you some new covers.


Never thought of that. I sent Wooster an email once asking to purchase some new extension pole grips, and the next day they replied saying new ones were in the mail & on their way no charge. Good stuff. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I plywood the bottom half of the back doors of the vans and put these in two rows 10 per row staggered on each door. Hold the brush verticle and any excess water can run out. Nice and easy. Open the doors and have a nice clean dry brush.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This is the one I use.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> This is the one I use.


 I use these to attach my extension poles to the ceiling.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I clean mine/spin then put them back in case, and put them in my bag


----------



## namelyrich (Jan 15, 2009)

I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

namelyrich said:


> I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


'cuse me ?

interesting way to introduce oneself


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

namelyrich said:


> I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


Interesting. How does that feel? I can see it being ok with well used brushes. Nice & soft indeed. But newer non broken in brushes? Might fling around a bit & get sloppy?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

namelyrich said:


> I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


Ok, well that is a damn fine first impression.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

namelyrich said:


> I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


I no times are tough, but Im sure you can steal a roll from the portapot and find a more proper way to to clean your tail.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

My oil brushes in a Trade 20 Brushmate here
Dry brushes are stored in a seperate tool box tote tray.
Some good ideas you lot are sharing which I may adopt :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> My oil brushes in a Trade 20 Brushmate here
> Dry brushes are stored in a seperate tool box tote tray.
> Some good ideas you lot are sharing which I may adopt :yes:


I tried something similar to store my brushes back in my early days. It was absolutely the worst system I have ever tried. 

I assume you've used this for a number of years with great results? I wonder what I did wrong.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

daArch said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Although a different container than soxfan.
> 
> ...


:yes: YUP!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> I tried something similar to store my brushes back in my early days. It was absolutely the worst system I have ever tried.
> 
> I assume you've used this for a number of years with great results? I wonder what I did wrong.


Stupid isn't it? It is the best thing I've used for storing brushes.
I've had mine since 2002. As long as you keep the lid in place (don't let anyone use it as a seat, it deforms the lid and spoils what seal it has), make sure you don't run out of fluid and service it regularly i.e. change the drip mat and vapour pad.

Here's mine, bit used now tho' :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Stupid isn't it? It is the best thing I've used for storing brushes.
> I've had mine since 2002. As long as you keep the lid in place (don't let anyone use it as a seat, it deforms the lid and spoils what seal it has), make sure you don't run out of fluid and service it regularly i.e. change the drip mat and vapour pad.
> 
> Here's mine, bit used now tho' :thumbsup:


That looks like the back of my van 95% of the year lol. I got it tidied up again this weekend :thumbsup:

I was looking at the brushmate in the dec centre a couple of weeks ago and wondering whether or not to buy one. I might just do that...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> That looks like the back of my van 95% of the year lol. I got it tidied up again this weekend :thumbsup:
> 
> I was looking at the brushmate in the dec centre a couple of weeks ago and wondering whether or not to buy one. I might just do that...


That TU, is the tidy part of my van:whistling2:
I have just finished a job and the last day stuff just gets put in the van then sorted out before the next job.
I need a bigger van  gonna see how this year pans out and I may invest in one.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> That TU, is the tidy part of my van:whistling2:
> I have just finished a job and the last day stuff just gets put in the van then sorted out before the next job.
> I need a bigger van  gonna see how this year pans out and I may invest in one.


That's what I do. I dunno about everyone else but when you've finished a job you just want to throw it all in and get away.

I used to manage with a smaller van but couldn't go back to one now. I bought a renault Trafic at the beginning of last year. A 52 plate with 90,000 miles on it for £3,500 no VAT (private sale). The local garage were selling the same vans, same age etc for £4995 + VAT. Brill vans mate if you're looking! I got one with a bulkhead which keeps the tools from flying at the back of your head when you brake and keeps the cab warm in the winter. Very economical too - Around 40/45 mpg. The Nissan Primastar and Vauxhall Vivaro is exactly the same van just with different branding on them. I'm told that it's cheaper to buy the Vauxhall parts if they're ever needed.

Mine was all ply lined and I shelved out myself plus I put a hot water sink inside, near the back door, to wash up when there's no water handy. The sliding side door is a big bonus too :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> That's what I do. I dunno about everyone else but when you've finished a job you just want to throw it all in and get away. *Oh yes, I just wanna "Run Forest, run"!*
> 
> I used to manage with a smaller van but couldn't go back to one now. I bought a renault Trafic at the beginning of last year. A 52 plate with 90,000 miles on it for £3,500 no VAT (private sale). The local garage were selling the same vans, same age etc for £4995 + VAT. Brill vans mate if you're looking! I got one with a bulkhead which keeps the tools from flying at the back of your head when you brake and keeps the cab warm in the winter. Very economical too - Around 40/45 mpg. The Nissan Primastar and Vauxhall Vivaro is exactly the same van just with different branding on them. I'm told that it's cheaper to buy the Vauxhall parts if they're ever needed. *I like Vauxhall, I've managed so far with my little V. Combo (how I don't know, but I have). *
> 
> Mine was all ply lined and I shelved out myself plus I put a hot water sink inside, near the back door, to wash up when there's no water handy. *You Tart!!! (but I love it, that is cool and not a bad price). Good for washing out smaller brushes too I s'pose.* The sliding side door is a big bonus too *Got a S/S door in the Combo, handy as you say.* :thumbsup:


I did think your van was a Vauxhall when you posted pics up before, but like you say, they are all basically the same just different branding.

I like High Fibre's van. Saw one today on the programme Ace of Cakes. The owner was chasing it down the street for some ices. But I'd still have one nonetheless. Our UK Mr Whippy ice vans, phrrrtttt, wouldn't be seen dead in those :no:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> *You Tart!!! (but I love it, that is cool and not a bad price).*


I got it for thirty quid off ebay. There seems to be a good supply of used ones - All the British Gas vans are fitted with them and taken out when they're traded in for new ones.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I like High Fibre's van. Saw one today on the programme Ace of Cakes. The owner was chasing it down the street for some ices. But I'd still have one nonetheless. Our UK Mr Whippy ice vans, phrrrtttt, wouldn't be seen dead in those :no:


You could turn your caulk nozzles upside down, squirt/swirl some caulk on top and sell em as mini ice creams at a pound a pop then take off before they realise they've been had :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

namelyrich said:


> I throw mine into space, catch them and then wipe my butt.


Well, this thread just went to crap!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TU said:


> Mine was all ply lined and I shelved out myself plus I put a hot water sink inside, near the back door, to wash up


WOW! Thats great! You never see those over here.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

My brushes are too big.


----------

